# Performance de Mac OS X sur vieux Mac G3 (<= à 350 Mhz)



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2007)

On en a déjà parlé ici et là, faire tourner OS X sur de "petits" G3 donne souvent des résultats décevants. Malgré tout, en optimisant bien les choses, on peut obtenir un ensemble utilisable pour des tâches pas trop lourdes, telles que de la bureautique, ou un peu de surf basique internet.

Le but de ce topic est de partager vos expériences sur le sujet, et en particulier, celles permettant d'obtenir une amélioration significative de la réactivité de ces Mac, certes anciens, mais que nous refusons de considérer comme "à bout de souffle" !

Pour des raisons pratiques, nous nous cantonneront aux G3 car faire tourner OS X sur un 601 à 60 Mhz peut être passionnant en soi, mais relève plus de la recherche de l'exploit que de l'utilisation pratique.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Décembre 2007)

Perso, j'ai fait tourner le 10.1 sur mon G3 beige desktop. 
J'ai eu de la chance, car avec la voodoo 3 2000 de chez feu 3dfx, c'était pas gagné d'entrée de jeu, m'a t-on dit. 

Mais comme je perdais l'accélération 3D et qu'un QS2002 est rapidement venu renforcer les nids à poussière dans ma maison, j'ai abandonné l'OSX sur le G3 pour en revenir au 8.6 au quotidien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2007)

Bon, je commence, pour tordre tout de suite le cou aux lieux communs :

Il est bien entendu que ces machines devront être étendues en Ram autant que faire se peut, la plupart étant à l'origine insuffisamment fournies de ce côté. Par ailleurs, la mise en place d'un disque dur plus conséquent et plus rapide que celui d'origine est également un bon moyen d'obtenir des performances acceptables.

Par ailleurs, le choix du système est aussi essentiel. A mon avis, le meilleur pour ces machines est Panther. En effet, il est nettement plus optimisé que Jaguar (à un point que je n'imaginait pas avant l'expérience que je viens de mener, et qui m'a conduit à ouvrir ce fil, et que je vous relaterais à la fin de ce post), et moins "lourd à tirer" que Tiger. C'est donc notre meilleur client à mon sens.

J'ai donc tout à l'heure fait une expérience qui m'a assez étonné sur un PowerBook G3/266Mhz, doté de 512 Mo de Ram et d'un disque dur de 30 Go : j'ai écrit une macro Excel qui chronomètre le temps qu'elle met à s'exécuter, qui me sert de repère pour évaluer ce que donne en performance telle ou telle machine. Je l'avais exécutée alors que ce PB faisait tourner Jaguar (10.2.8). Avec Office 2004, elle avait besoin de 1' 44" et 1/100 (moyenne d'une demi douzaine d'essais) pour s'exécuter. Je ne l'avais pas retestée depuis le passage en 10.3.9 du PB. Je viens de le faire, sur dix exécutions de la macro, la moyenne se situe à 51 secondes. (temps tous compris entre 50" 1/100 et 51" 99/100), soit une amélioration de près de 65% entre 10.2.8 et 10.3.9.

Je ne jurerais pas que l'amélioration sera aussi flagrante pour tout, mais bon, pas de doute, Panther améliore bien les choses !


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2007)

Un iMac 350 avec un DD 7200t/m et 2Mo de cache, 640Mo de Ram, en Wifi sur la Freebox avec un pont ethernet G. Mac Os 10.3.9. Il tourne très correctement pour tout ce que ma fille de 12 ans fait avec. Assez fluide dans l'ensemble (pareil que mon Mini 1,25 avec 1.5.1 ! ) sauf pour quelques Divx où il patine un peu.
Un iMac 400 DV avec un DD 7200t/m et 2Mo de cache, 576Mo de Ram, filaire sur le switch de la Freebox. Mac Os 10.3.9.
Tourne bien en bureautique et internet, Divx, petites retouches photos, etc&#8230;


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Janvier 2008)

Panther *10.3.9* sur mon bon vieux *Imac 400 DV* plus 512 Mo de ram avec une autre barette d'origine (taille inconnue) 
un DD neuf plus confortable à 7200t/min,
résultat impecable! 
mais lent avec certaines applis :* Néo office:* trés lent à l'ouverture,
et le traitement des images numériques lentissime !
ouvrir des fichiers *Raw nikon*, les corriger puis les enregistrer, 
plusieurs heures de taff pour deux ou trois aprèm de prise de vue ; 
j'ai rendu le *D70* à son proprio,  
tout le reste fonctionne bien et en silence  
Patrick
​


----------



## Berthold (9 Janvier 2008)

Avec l'aide du ci-devant Pascal77 (trois fois béni soit son pseudo) et d'XpostFacto :
&#8226; soit un PowerBook *PDQ*, un G3 series (WallStreet rev.2), *300 MHZ*, 10Go, 192Mo RAM quand je l'ai acheté
&#8226; adjonction de RAM pour atteindre *384 Mo*
&#8226; changement de DD pour un Western Digital *80 Go* 5400 tr/min
&#8226; utilisation d'XpostFacto pour installation de *Panther X.3.9* (Jaguar étant la limite fabricant, je confirme ce que susurre Pascal77 ci-dessus : Panther est bien plus réactif)

Mon projet : monter la RAM à 512 Mo.


----------



## CBi (9 Janvier 2008)

iMac G3 333 avec 384Mo de RAM = très correct avec Mac OS 10.3 (Tiger essayé mais pataud, je suis revenu sous Panther qui est décidément très bon).
iBook G3 466 avec 576Mo de RAM = très bien avec Tiger, si on évite de lancer trop vite trop de logiciels. C'est ma machine professionnelle, en tous cas jusqu'à mardi  

La seule limitation véritable en usage courant internet-bureautique est la performance limitée pour traiter ou même visionner des vidéos.


----------



## Zyrol (16 Avril 2008)

Bon je vais commencer à potasser vos posts...
Je viens de récupérer un imac violet 333Mhz, 6Go de disque... sous OS9.

Je vais donc lui changer son DD, mettre plus de ram et mettre Panther qui selon CBi tourne "correctement"


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Avril 2008)

Ben moi j'ai fait tournée 10.3.9 sur un Powermac 7300/166 upgradée en G3 300 Mhz
avec 192 Mo de ram, un DD Seagate de 8 GO SCSI (OS X) + Celui d'origine de 2 GO SCSI (OS 9.1) 
Tout ça sur OS X 10.3.9 (Système OPTIMISEE au maximum) qui tourne très convenablement pour des taches de burautique, Internet, MP3, petit jeux ...

PS : Seulement 4 à 5 minutes pour ouvrir neoffice après ça fonctionne bien 

Prochain défit : Installer OS X panther sur mon performa 5400/160 à 86 mo de ram :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

Concernant les séries 5400/6400 et 5500/6500, et quelques autres (4400 je crois, et certains clones) nous sommes un certain nombre a les avoir boosté au moyen de cartes Sonnet Crescendo G3 L2, de 300 à 500* Mhz. Le problème, pour passer ces machines sous X, c'est qu'on perd l'usage de la carte accélératrice, qu'il est impossible de faire fonctionner sous ce système, faute de pilote. 

En effet, contrairement aux machines utilisant des cartes PCI, celles à carte L2 démarrent sur le 603 d'origine, puis, passent le relais au G3 au moment du chargement de l'extension sonnet, mode de fonctionnement pour lequel Sonnet n'a pas trouvé de solution sous OS X. Et comme en plus, sans la carte active, on a plus non plus de cache L2, je pense qu'il vaut mieux abandonner l'idée de les faire tourner sous X, et ce d'autant plus que la Ram qu'ils acceptent plafonne à 128 ou 136 Mo, selon les modèles, ce qui peut suffire tout juste à un G4 pour faire tourner OS X, mais me semble rédhibitoire sur une petite config G3.


(*) la carte à 500 Mhz donnait cette fréquence uniquement sur les machines à bus à 50 Mhz, comme les 5500/6500, mais ne tournait qu'à 400 Mhz sur celles à bus 40 Mhz, telles les 5400/6400.


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Avril 2008)

Pascal77 -> Je savais même pas qu'il éxistait des carte accélératrice pour les 5500 !!!

Par contre il faut dire aussi que comme sur mon 7300, il y a des carte accélératrice qui remplaçait directement le processeur 603 d'origine comme ça on pouvait booter sous OS X mais bon après c'est la mémoire cache qui pose problème ...


----------



## ramchamcham (3 Mai 2008)

sous un ibook palourde mandarine (les plus beaux) 300 overclocké à 400 Mhz, 80 Go à 5400 tr/min et 512 Mo de ram , panther est vraiment utilisable au quotidien, parfait pour le net, la musique, un peu lent pour iphoto mais il m'est possible de regarder des divx avec vlc 0.8.2.
le souci le plus gênant à mes yeux est la résolution 800/600 qui est franchement handicapante.


----------



## steevywonder (4 Mai 2008)

Salut, j'ai acheter d'occasion un iMac G3 DV Graphite, 400MHz, 256Mo RAM , 80Go DD sous Tiger, toujours pas reçu. Je voudrais savoir comment va réagir Tiger sur cette machine, et si jamais il est lent, comment revenir sous Panther ... Merci 
Il ne seras utilisé que pour le surf internet et les mail par ma petite sur de 11ans, il s'agit d'un ordinateur de départ pour elle, bon choix ou pas, on verra.


----------



## mp_ (4 Mai 2008)

steevywonder a dit:


> Salut, j'ai acheter d'occasion un iMac G3 DV Graphite, 400MHz, 256Mo RAM , 80Go DD sous Tiger, toujours pas reçu. Je voudrais savoir comment va réagir Tiger sur cette machine, et si jamais il est lent, comment revenir sous Panther ... Merci
> Il ne seras utilisé que pour le surf internet et les mail par ma petite sur de 11ans, il s'agit d'un ordinateur de départ pour elle, bon choix ou pas, on verra.



Passe la RAM à au moins 512 Mo (1 Go max sur ces machines), et éventuellement si le DD n'est pas un 7200 tours par minute, change-le. Ca devrait tourner sans problèmes pour le net + mails.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Mai 2008)

steevywonder a dit:


> Salut, j'ai acheter d'occasion un iMac G3 DV Graphite, 400MHz, 256Mo RAM , 80Go DD sous Tiger, toujours pas reçu. Je voudrais savoir comment va réagir Tiger sur cette machine, et si jamais il est lent, comment revenir sous Panther ... Merci
> Il ne seras utilisé que pour le surf internet et les mail par ma petite s&#339;ur de 11ans, il s'agit d'un ordinateur de départ pour elle, bon choix ou pas, on verra.



Pour faire tourner Tiger je te conseille de rajouter 512mo, c'est le minimum je crois pour qu'il démarre... j'ai un G3 600mhz avec 768mo et un DD 80 Go 7200tr/min et Tiger tourne bien dessus. 
Et, si c'est pas indiscret, tu l'as eu pour combien?


----------



## Dark_Fragor (10 Mai 2008)

Salut! 

j'ai un iMac DV 400 Mhz, 512Mo Ram, DD 120 Go
Je l'ai mis sur tiger 10.4.11. Pour l'optimiser un peu, j'ai mis *shadow killer*
( http://unsanity.com/haxies/shadowkiller ) . C'est un peu déroutant quand on ouvre plusieurs sous menus devant une page de safari mais çà booste largement la machine. J'ai bien sur enlevé les animations du dock (agrandissement), et la reduction des fenetre est en mode "echelle".
Sinon l'ensemble est fluide, démarre en moins d'une minute (hallucinant non ?), lis plutot bien la plupart des divx sous vlc, gère bien les pages web malgré son écran 1024*768. Bon par contre youtube est plutot merdique...
L'année prochaine il soufflera sa 10ème bougie.

Retrouver un Compaq celeron 600 mhz et mettez vista dessus et on rigolera. Et après les mac sont chers , n'importe quoi !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Mai 2008)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi Darkfragor,​ 
impossible de faire subir une telle cure de jouvence à un pc, sinon via les distris Linux dont certaines donne une seconde jeunesse à de vieux Pc,
malheureusement ils finissent par tomber en panne (presque tous) cartes mères ou Proc HS...
No comments...​ 
Patrick​


----------

